# Pancake tortoises - breeding stimulation/incubation. Please help



## Nogueyi (May 26, 2014)

Hi to all tortoise and turtle lovers

I'm asking you for help because my group of tornieri (1, 5)is layzy in my opinion and is not interested in mateing. 
Do you stimulate and how you do that if you want to enhance pancake libido? How big are your tornieri - weight, SCL? Mine are about 15cm/7,5 inch and last year produced only two infertile eggs. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## tortadise (Jun 15, 2014)

Are all the females together with the one male? Sometimes only one or two females with a male or 2 males is best. Males can be combative for sure. I put a smaller male in withe a larger male spray them day and that gets them going sometimes.


----------

